# Attention in California! Only two days left for Hopscotch! :( (RESOLVED AND UPDATED)



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 11, 2013)

We are desperately trying to make room so that we can save Hopscotch from being euthanized. We have only been give two days to find room for him. Hopscotch was adopted twice from the SSPCA and returned for biting. Both times he went to a home with children. We would like to rescue him so that we can show him some TLC and teach him that he can trust people but we do not have room to rescue him. If anyone can either adopt a rabbit from FUR or foster for us that will open up a spot so that we can save Hopscotch. Please if you can help save Hopscotch's life email us at [email protected] or call us at 916-710-0105. He was scheduled to be put to sleep today but we have bought him two more days. Hopscotch is a darling male neutered Lionhead


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh no! I would go get him if I were in California.  I'll be praying that he finds a home.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, no! How terrible! I hope & pray that someone here will be able to help, if nothing else temporarily so that Hopscatch can have a chance. I'm on the east coast so no way I could take him. I'm a firm believer in giving animals every chance to learn to be good pets. We are usually the ones to cause the unacceptable behavior in the first place. Seems we should try to undo the harm other humans have caused so that they can have a happy life & be the true joy to their person or family. Will be praying you can save Hopscotch.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jul 11, 2013)

This makes me so sad! He is such a cute little guy. If I lived closer I would totally foster him


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 11, 2013)

:bump Hope keeping this thread up at the top will help someone who can help see this! Hope we can find someone here to help so Hopscotch can have a chance! ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2013)

ray:


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 11, 2013)

:bump
:bigtears: ray:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh no! If I lived in CA I would definitely foster him. I really hope that he gets out of there and finds a loving home.


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh no!! I wish so much that I lived in CA right now.  I'm super sorry. I hope someone can pull through for him! He's a cute little guy, he just needs some one on one attention and some TLC to bring him around. :sigh:

Praying someone comes to his aid!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 11, 2013)

:bump


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks to all the RO supporters for bumping this thread and having hope for Hopscotch.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2013)

We'd take him, but I can't drive that far. Just like with Cosmo, it took more than 3 months to line up transport.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 11, 2013)

Hopscotch is getting foster offers as we speak. It looks like he is safe! Will update when he is out of the shelter.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 11, 2013)

YES! :biggrin2:


----------



## KeltonB (Jul 11, 2013)

He is so stinkin' cute! So glad things are looking positive!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 11, 2013)

YAY!!! I was SO happy to hear this! Go Hopscotch!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, I hope everything works out for Hopscotch!!!! Thanks! Please do keep us updated! Does this mean we no longer need to look for someone to help Hopscotch or is it assured Hopscotch has a place to go & is no longer in danger? Don't want to stop looking/helping if there is a possibility that they will still put him down.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jul 12, 2013)

Woo yay!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 12, 2013)

Hopscotch left the shelter today for his foster home.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooray! Hope all goes well for Hopscotch at his foster home! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

That is so awesome!!! Wishing the best for Hopscotch and his new foster parents! Thank you for the update!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 12, 2013)

Waiting for a phone call now--we want to give him a forever home if transport can be arranged. So far Cosmo has been having a blast.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, that is wonderful, Larry! Would love Hopscotch to have a permanent bunny home! Hope it will work out with the transportation as it did for Cosmo! Wishing only the best for Hopscotch!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

That would be so awesome Larry! Really hope you can get him just like you got Cosmo. :woohoo


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes we might be putting a bunderground together to send Hopscotch to Larry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2013)

:yes:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 13, 2013)

That is so awesome! He'll have a good life with you guys.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got an email from FUR. It looks like a bunderground railroad will be in the works for Hopscotch to go to Vegas! Viva La Hopscotch!!!! Please keep your eyes peeled for a thread on this mission


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2013)

So far, one person can get him halfway here.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 13, 2013)

I am waiting to hear how far the first volunteer can take him. Then we will be looking for the second leg of his journey.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh yay Larry I'm glad he's going to you  This little guy popped up on my FB and I would have loved to take him (since he's in the same city as me), but I'm at my limit.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 16, 2013)

Hopscotch will be meeting his new bun parents Larry and Nancy in Vegas this weekend.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

That is such joyful news!!! Now Hopscotch can have an awesome forever home! Thank you Larry and Nancy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 17, 2013)

Will have him around noon on Saturday thanks to three awesome people who are transporting him. We are at our limit now too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Yay! Bet you can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't have any choice but just a hopping!inkelepht:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2013)

In about an hour, give or take!!:weee:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

:woohoo


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2013)

Hopscotch is now at his forever home, and, he's such a cute little guy. Thank you one and all for making this happen.:jumpforjoy:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 20, 2013)

Yaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been away for about 2 weeks now but had to check up on Hopscotch! Thank you to everyone who helped get him to Larry & Nancy! Hope to find some further updates on Hopscotch & his settling in his new home! I'm still not doing well so will check in as I can. I've missed everyone here at RO!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2013)

So here's an update. He is just the cutest little guy. He definitely likes to run and binky and is becoming much more user friendly. When it's time for him to go back to his hutch, I just walk around and ignore him--pretty soon I can feel his whiskers on my feet, so then I can pick him up. He's gotten better about being handled and doesn't mind being held. He really loves his treats and veggies, so bribery is kind of a natural way to get him to do as I want (yeah, sure!).


----------

